# Bow Only Lease



## GTBHUNTIN (Jan 25, 2009)

The lease has now been split arhery and gun hunting.  We now have 1200 acres of hunting property.  All 1200 acres is accessable to archery for the entire season.  Upon opening of muzzleloader season 600 acres will be available to gun hunitng.  The other 600 acres will remain archery for the remainder of the season.

The lease is on the Jones/Twiggs county line just outside of Macon off of Highway 57.

The lease is 1200 acres of prime deer country. The land mostly consists of 4-12 year old pine fields with hard wood bottoms and fingers filled with white oaks muscadines, and persimmons, the fingers filter up from large bottoms into these pine fields. There are 6, 1 acre food plots  and several other plots that have been established with travel routes in mind and have been getting hit HARD!  There are no hogs on this property. There is roughly 3000 acres of QDM in the surrounding area including our 1200 acres  and all have food plots planted on power lines and throughout the other sections of woods. 

Club Rules:
QDM PROGRAM
3 Bucks per membership
You shoot it, You shoulder mount it.  Exception of any deer that gross scores 115B&C or better is excused from shoulder mount.
Any buck killed by immediate family guest is subject to QDM requirements.
Any buck killed by non-immediate family guest is charged $200 fee  along with all QDM requirements.
Exceptions to QDM rules:
                                              A: First kill
                                              B: Cull buck

Property population dictates doe harvest along with state laws.

Family membership(includes spouse and children still in school or college.)

Crossbow is considered archery

Spring turkey may be hunted with shotgun

Established stand locations will be hunted first come first serve as is the rest of the property. (Homesteading is frowned upon.)


Yearly Dues are $1200 

Contact Info
 Scott Lopez  912 294 7369
         or
 Kerry Sowell (before 8pm) 478 256 1516

2008 Kills


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Jan 25, 2009)

*I'm in, I'm in!*

That is a b-e-a-utiful 2nd buck for your dad this year.  I can't wait to get back and get out there!  Let me know when I need to have the check out to John.


----------



## syates32 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Guest?*

Whats your rules on guest if you allow them?


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jan 26, 2009)

guest rules are you are allowed 2 guest tags.  Each are 50 dollars.  ONce you buy a guest tag it is good until it is filled.  Your guest tags are for 2 does or 1 buck and 1 doe.  QDM rules apply.


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Feb 8, 2009)

This is a really nice piece of property and a good bunch of guys.  All are serious and ethical bow hunters.  I think the bucks speak for the place and this was only the first year of archery only.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Feb 12, 2009)

gtb you still got an opening??


----------



## camotoy (Feb 14, 2009)

this is a good club with some good folks and some nice bucks ,, we lease the land across the road and i have killed these 3 deer in the last 2 years


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Mar 6, 2009)

^^^ For a great lease.  This place is only going to get better!


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Mar 28, 2009)

ttt


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (May 3, 2009)

^^^


----------



## kmoody (Jun 17, 2009)

Is there any water on the property?  for ducks or dog training?      How many spots are you wanting to fill?


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 26, 2009)

For those who are still looking or have lost their hunting land recently... I have a few spots still available.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^^


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Sep 15, 2009)

^^^^


----------



## dpritch2 (Dec 21, 2009)

do you have any spots for the 2010 2011 deer season


----------



## coyotebgone (Jan 5, 2010)

any spots left?


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jan 11, 2010)

Guys as of now I have spots available filling up fast and I need to update with some pics from this year. Some rules are changing.  Call the number above for changes I will update the post as soon as I get a chance.

Thanks gtbhuntin


----------



## mitchi (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you still have openings?


----------



## camotoy (Jan 24, 2010)

a few more bucks  to come from our lease !!!  ya'll can PM me for more info  and to see property , i live only 10 miles away !!  We have some great property with some good bucks , we do a lot of work to keep it good  we are looking for members who are not scared of doing a little work to better the club !!


----------



## phillipv (Jan 26, 2010)

Great lease with some great core members! Lookin' for a club where everybody helps everybody and good deer management this is a good one.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Jan 26, 2010)

Watch out ya'll ....Kerry ("camotoy") aint nothin but trouble! 


LOL


----------



## camotoy (Jan 28, 2010)

i may be trouble  but what does that make you !!!!

will be out a the club saturday afternoon showing a few folks the property if any body else wants to look  just pm me and let me know !!  

i think i have answered all pms if not send me another 

thanks 

kerry


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Feb 3, 2010)

^^^


----------



## cch0830 (Feb 5, 2010)

***


----------



## Ddawg974E (Feb 12, 2010)

sounds good how many members do u need ? pm me and let me know have a few people interrested . thanks


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Mar 9, 2010)

Great property, great deer, great people!! ^^^


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Apr 19, 2010)

We still have two openings available!!!

*http://sites.google.com/site/gruntandstrut/*


----------

